# Daemoness Cimmerian: Raptor



## arkohors (Sep 24, 2012)

So, progress has begun on my Deamoness custom. 

Since posting the original "laid down my deposit" thread, i've since made some changes and have thus decided to start a new thread.

Basic spec list:

---Cimmerian body
---Six string
---Mahogany body
---One piece quilt maple top
---Contemporary Carve
---Birdseye maple neck
---Figured ebony fretboard
---Hipshot tuners/bridge
---BKP Painkiller pickups
---Velociraptor Fossils inlay: For this, the idea is that the ebony fretboard is like the substrate that the fossils are buried in and are partially visible. 

I've attached some pics below, and as you can see from the pics, the guitar is stunning! This guitar is exceeding all of my expectations. Dylan's work is surpassed by none in my opinion.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 24, 2012)

I am excite.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 24, 2012)

dear lord, that stain


----------



## ROAR (Sep 24, 2012)

wow. truly the most phenomenal luthier out there


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dylan just keeps setting the bar higher and higher...


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 25, 2012)

K, time for me to stop thinking about it and actually put some money down for one of these.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 25, 2012)

arkohors said:


> ---Velociraptor Fossils inlay: For this, the idea is that the ebony fretboard is like the substrate that the fossils are buried in and are partially visible.




coolest inlay idea ever!!!!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 25, 2012)

can't wait to see the inlay!


----------



## Rook (Sep 25, 2012)

Saw this in the shop yesterday man, it looked gooooooood


----------



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

damn man.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 25, 2012)

You're making people jealous already haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 25, 2012)

Say what? Fossils? Got to see...


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 25, 2012)

Fucking HHUUURRRRRRR

This is way too dope! O.O


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking gooood


----------



## cult (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm most excited for the inlay...


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, great design ideas! Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Sep 27, 2012)

Fuuuuuuck, that finish! SUBBED.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 27, 2012)

I remember reading something about that inlay a loong time ago... what's the inlay material going to be???


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome awesome awesome.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see more. Our guitars are being created together, that makes them brothers in some strange way, haha. Congrats!


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 30, 2012)

That finish is gorgeous!!


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 30, 2012)

looks great! more pics!!


----------



## arkohors (Sep 30, 2012)

quoenusz said:


> looks great! more pics!!



I'll post more pics as I get them


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Oct 2, 2012)

That stain is.....beautiful. This guitar has certiantly increased the bar on his guitars finishes.


----------



## arkohors (Oct 24, 2012)

Expectations have been blown away!!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 24, 2012)

^


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh man, that is crazy good. His inlaying style is the greatest of all, because of the way he uses gaps stylistically. The image goes very well with the streaks in the board too, sorta like sediment layers.

Doesn't he usually leave a little wood on either side of the fret slots, though?


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Holy shit.........


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 24, 2012)

Everything he does impresses the crap out of me. Without fail.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 24, 2012)

you've got to be kidding me....


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 25, 2012)

God, that inlay(s) is sick!


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 25, 2012)

damn, that looks incredible! I can't wait till Dylan starts working on my Jotun


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 25, 2012)

DAT INLAY.


----------



## flavadave69 (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Zado (Nov 2, 2012)

that finish is pure lust...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2012)

Dinosaurs and guitars, two of my favourite things combined.


----------



## Xifter (Nov 2, 2012)

I am Jealous man... that looks absolutely killer!

How do you like the scorpion Daemoness that you own? That was my first Daemoness love as that burl had me at hello.


----------



## arkohors (Nov 3, 2012)

Xifter said:


> I am Jealous man... that looks absolutely killer!
> 
> How do you like the scorpion Daemoness that you own? That was my first Daemoness love as that burl had me at hello.



I actually sold that guitar to fund the rest of the cost of this Daemoness. I loved the scorpion guitar, probably the best guitar i've played to date (and i've owned 40+ guitars ranging in price from $400-$4200). I've owned Suhrs, EB MM's, Huf-schmids, etc. I always found something i didn't like about them; couldn't say that about the Scorpion though.


----------



## arkohors (Nov 7, 2012)

After the amazing responses Dylan received from various forums and facebook posts, he decided to add more to the inlay, and I couldn't be more impressed! 

He truly is a master of guitars and art!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 7, 2012)

The wood top on that bad boy is so unique. I feel like it, and the stain, work really well with the theme. And, as I am with all other Daemoness owners, I am extremely jelly of you.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 8, 2012)

Dude....this is above and beyond.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 8, 2012)

The final product is gonna be mind blowing on this one. Everything about this just works so well.


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 9, 2012)

*mod edit: email updates to the guitar owner, if they want to post them they can. Builders and their staff are now allowed to update build threads*


----------



## arkohors (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 9, 2012)

-Nolly- said:


> *mod edit: email updates to the guitar owner, if they want to post them they can. Builders and their staff are now allowed to update build threads*




My bad!! Noted!


----------



## kruneh (Nov 9, 2012)

Crazy colour scheme, looks amazing!
Seriously, why the hell didn´t I put myself on Dylans list a couple years ago


----------



## Syrinx (Nov 9, 2012)

Such a cool color scheme. Anxiously awaiting the finished shots!


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 9, 2012)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Metaloaf (Nov 9, 2012)

Holy shit that's already looking insane. Love the inlay idea.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh man, that top reminds me of a tar pit which just goes so well with the theme.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 10, 2012)

I love how many builds Dylan has that come together so perfectly it makes you double take and say "how in the fuck did he do that?"

It's like it was dug out of the ground or pulled from a tar pit for sure!


----------



## GXPO (Nov 12, 2012)

Costantly impressed by Dylans work. Are those frets abnormally huge or is that what 6100 looks like before levelling/crowning?


----------

